# New Acronymns...with better language....



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 17, 2004)

Okay folks, I'm in the process of writing an article for my site (which I may self-publish later as a book) entitled 'Why I'm A Calvinist and Why It's Important'. It's a n00b book, mainly for new Calvinists, folks who have no idea what a Calvinist is, and folks who may be anti-Calvinistic.

I'm looking to use the word GRACE as an acronym for the 5 points. I got the idea from a book James White has on the subject (that he wrote 15 years ago or so) called 'The Sovereign Grace of God'. Unfortunately, I can't remember the lettering with each term.... and I can't find anyone else with a copy of the book right *now* to give me his line up of terms..... so a little help folks ?

G - God's Sovereign Choice
R - Radical Corruption
A - ??????
C - Complete Atonement
E - Enduring Preservation and Perseverance

So I need something to substitute for 'efficacious'. Maybe 'adequate grace' (because it's adequate enough and effective enough for those whom it was intended) ?

Or 'Accomplishing Grace' ? (I'm leaning toward this one)

Thoughts ?


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Jul 17, 2004)

i like it.

'Accomplishing Grace' is good!


----------



## Scot (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## JohnV (Jul 17, 2004)

How 'bout, &quot;Arminian grace is out.&quot;


----------



## luvroftheWord (Jul 20, 2004)

How about this acronym and friend and I came up with:

P - Perseverance of the Elect

E - Effecacious Grace

P - Particular Redemption

S - Sovereign Election

I - Inability of Man

Ahh... the Joy of Pepsi.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jul 20, 2004)

Well done Pepsi!


----------



## crhoades (Jul 20, 2004)

The only thing that scares me is that we will now have Britney Spears as the poster girl for the doctrines of grace. Although from a pure church growth minded perspective - we would see an increase in males from...well 13 to Bob Dole!


----------



## nicnap (Jul 22, 2004)

Matt,

How 'bout a P.E.P.S.I. T-shirt?  I'd definitely buy one, but I personally prefer Coke, so if someone could come up with that acronym...Oh! Wait! Coke is one letter to shy for a new (correct) acronym, better stick with Pepsi...  .


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 22, 2004)

How about this....

[b:40a09a433f]C[/b:40a09a433f]omplete Atonement
[b:40a09a433f]I[/b:40a09a433f]rresistible regeneration
[b:40a09a433f]G[/b:40a09a433f]od's sovereign election
[b:40a09a433f]A[/b:40a09a433f]bsolute security
[b:40a09a433f]R[/b:40a09a433f]adical human corruption

Sorry, I just keep thinking about that - but you can't blame me, since I recently had my first!


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Jul 22, 2004)

[b:19c617c397]E[/b:19c617c397]lected by God the Father
[b:19c617c397]R[/b:19c617c397]e-born by God the Spirit
[b:19c617c397]S[/b:19c617c397]anctified by God the Son


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 22, 2004)

Gabriel, excuse my ignorance, but what is "ERS" supposed to mean? I'm not seeing the acronym. Also, not to start any theological debate, but it is the Holy Spirit Who sanctifies us - Christ [i:8a27d6cf1f]justifies[/i:8a27d6cf1f] us.


----------



## LauridsenL (Jul 22, 2004)

I, too, don't get the ERS acronym -- and if Coke didn't have enough letters to replace TULIP, well . . . . 

But, Me Died Blue, I'm not certain that it's correct to say that it is only the Holy Spirit who sanctifies us. It's true that the NT most often references the role of the Spirit in sanctification, but I don't believe that it exclusively does so. E.g., of possible import -- 1 Corinthians 1:2 "To the church of God which is at Corinth, to those who have been sanctified in Christ Jesus, saints by calling, . . . ." Even better, remember Christ's high priestly prayer to the Father -- "Sanctify them in the truth; Your word is truth." John 17:17 

Also, I seem to recall reading recently an article discussing the need to remember the unity of the Trinity in all things, even our sanctification.


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Jul 30, 2004)

wow @ PEPSI. I might make a shirt like that. 

I'm going with GRACE (Accomplishing Grace).

I've actually gotten into a discussion with my best friend/future wife if all goes well. 

For the G, I've expanded it. I'll post my entire outline/study when I'm done. The G will simply stand for God's Sovereignty - and it will cover (as the WCF's first 10 or so questions do) theology proper. A right understanding of God's Sovereignty in ALL areas of life facilitate the discussion of Calvinism, in my opinion. The last point we touch on under the 'G' is God's Sovereignty in salvation, with a specific focus on election.

Or at least, that's been my experience so far with the present discussion I'm in. 


You all might want to try this!


----------



## turmeric (Jul 30, 2004)

[quote:a5d67c255b="nicnap"]Matt,

How 'bout a P.E.P.S.I. T-shirt?  I'd definitely buy one, but I personally prefer Coke, so if someone could come up with that acronym...Oh! Wait! Coke is one letter to shy for a new (correct) acronym, better stick with Pepsi...  .[/quote:a5d67c255b]

Then there's RC!


----------



## nicnap (Jul 31, 2004)

Then there's RC![/quote]

Meg, 

That simply stands for Reformed Christian...that would be a lead off into a taste test of PEPSI and the theologically deficient Coke. Hmmm....maybe it could work.


----------

